
Mt. Gox Bankruptcy Court Trustee Report - March 7, 2018 [pdf] - otoburb
https://www.mtgox.com/img/pdf/20180307_report.pdf
======
otoburb
The main revelation made at the creditor meeting today is that the bankruptcy
court trustee recently sold 35,841 BTC and 34,008 BCH to cover the amount of
approved normalized claims.

What happens with the remaining ~166K BTC remains to be seen.

